

Why Nobody Should Ever Search the Ashley Madison Data - fezz
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/26/why_nobody_should_ever_search_the_ashley_madison_data/?mt=1440619423114

======
venomsnake
While the first 3 have some merit, the 4th one is terrible.

> 4\. It Is Morally Wrong To Even Look At The Ashley Madison Data. If You Have
> Looked At It You Are The Truly Evil One – Far Worse Than An Adulterer – And
> Nobody Should Or Will Care What You Say Or Think

Saying it is morally wrong for anything is shorthand for "I totally know my
argument has no merit whatsoever, but I am really hoping that you overlook
that due to some of our shared values"

A lot of "morally wrong" stuff got "morally right" in the last century.

And of course you are not invading anyone's privacy. I can totally recall some
FISC decisions that data given to a third party does not have reasonable
expectation of privacy ...

The best argument to not look at AM data is that: Nothing good will come out
of it.

